# Hella Supertone Horns



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone installed the Hella Supertone Horns on their Cruze? I am wondering if they fit well in the stock (or maybe somewhere easier to get to) Horn location.

Also, how difficult is it to work on the horn by removing the wheel well, but not the front bumper cover?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's doable to work through the wheel well. It'll be quite tight on final assembly, though. Make sure you leave enough slack on the power wires to get them where they need to go. Otherwise, pop off the front cover. It takes 15 minutes to pop off and put back on. I've had mine off 3 times now, and it's easy to get off, if a little cumbersome. 

When I put new horns on my Eco, I didn't see a better location for dual horns than the stock location if you want to keep them together. There's not much metal underneath the front bumper cover, and the metal that is there is very thick.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your best bet is to take off the bumper. Glad to see i am not the only one really hating the horn on this car. Makes people go to sleep.

There is a How To video freshly made in the How To section on how to do it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I have had the Hella Horns for a while now, bought them for my SUV, but never installed them. I don't care if they are together or not, if there was enough room I would put them in the hole in the front grill, but I'm afraid they will block too much air, as that hole is pretty small.

This is what they look like, in case anyone has not seen them before:


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cant you just relocate them somewhere under the hood, or would that block too much of the sound? Anyone have a picture of the stock location, just curious?

I am interested in this as well, almost got hit today someone cam in my lane and didn't check their blind spot and the horn barely did anything lol. I nailed the brakes and he jerked back over in his lane.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> Cant you just relocate them somewhere under the hood, or would that block too much of the sound? Anyone have a picture of the stock location, just curious?
> 
> I am interested in this as well, almost got hit today someone cam in my lane and didn't check their blind spot and the horn barely did anything lol. I nailed the brakes and he jerked back over in his lane.


I was looking under the hood for another location, the other day, and I really didn't find much which would allow the horns to aim forward, so I am not sure if the sound would be blocked or not.

The stock location is under the driver's side headlight


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I was looking under the hood for another location, the other day, and I really didn't find much which would allow the horns to aim forward, so I am not sure if the sound would be blocked or not.
> 
> The stock location is under the driver's side headlight



Any room behind the grill? That's where I have seen some of them mounted, but I haven't checked out car for space there yet.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

caughron01 said:


> Any room behind the grill? That's where I have seen some of them mounted, but I haven't checked out car for space there yet.


That is where I was originally thinking, but I'm not sure if they would block too much airflow in that small space. I wonder if they would fit behind the block off plates in the grill... I will have to look tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ok, so there is room behind the grill covers, but nothing to really mount to (maybe if I got some long brackets...)
I did find a couple of things when I took the bumper off: 

The car has been wrecked, even though the dealer said it had not been. 
The temp sensor was not plugged in (I thought it just didn't have one) 

The Temp sensor, once plugged back in, is reading -40 degrees, so it doesn't work, which is probably why it was unplugged.
So, the car is going back to the dealer tomorrow to get these looked at, and to see if I can get some money removed from the cost

That being said, I am using this diagram to wire the horns:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

BTW here is a pic of the stock horn


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I cannot get this to work. I have everything wired up according to Hella & the image I posted above, and it doesn't work either way. The stock horn works fine, but the Hella horns won't make a sound, not sure if it is the horns or the relay.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Ok, so I tested the horns and the relay and they work. The problem appears to be in the connection from the stock horn. I'm curious how others have connected to the horn button when they replaced the stock horn


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I cut a two-prong spade connector in half and shoved it into the original horn connector until the horns I installed worked. IIRC it was the right side. It's a 50/50 shot either way. 

Also, where are you grounding the ground from the relay? I grounded mine on the headlight bracket.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Whats the size of the Hella Supertone horns? I have an idea for a special location.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I cut a two-prong spade connector in half and shoved it into the original horn connector until the horns I installed worked. IIRC it was the right side. It's a 50/50 shot either way.
> 
> Also, where are you grounding the ground from the relay? I grounded mine on the headlight bracket.


I ended up cutting off the stock plug, and splicing into it, and now it works.
I grounded to a ground on the engine bay side of the radiator.



Smurfenstein said:


> Whats the size of the Hella Supertone horns? I have an idea for a special location.


Not sure, I want to say they are about 2.5-3 inches in diameter, and about 1.5 inch thick

Not the prettiest install... maybe I'll clean it up at some point.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad, and who cares? Its behind your bumper, no one will ever see it lol.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Not bad, and who cares? Its behind your bumper, no one will ever see it lol.


my thoughts as well. I would just clean it up some so I can add a little more weather proofing, but since this is an Eco, and it has all that cladding down there, I don't think it will be much of an issue


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Ok, so I tested the horns and the relay and they work. The problem appears to be in the connection from the stock horn. I'm curious how others have connected to the horn button when they replaced the stock horn


Hey! For my horns, I plan to install them WITH the stock horn, and have an activation switch so that I can have the option of "just stock" or " stock + two hellas"

I know how I want to wire it, I just need to find the stock horn trigger wire.... and I'd rather not take the bumper off!

Any ideas where I can track that wire down under the hood?

Thanks in advance!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Jayman777 said:


> Hey! For my horns, I plan to install them WITH the stock horn, and have an activation switch so that I can have the option of "just stock" or " stock + two hellas"
> 
> I know how I want to wire it, I just need to find the stock horn trigger wire.... and I'd rather not take the bumper off!
> 
> ...


 They are wrapped up with other wires, so I really don't know, sorry.


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

GOT IT! here's the wiring diagram for the horn, on a 2012!








***NOTE... I found the wire, I'm splicing in right AFTER the fuse panel under the hood. There are TWO bundles of wires coming out towards the front of the car... you want the one located on the driverside. I untaped the other one first ofcourse lol


----------

